# machine qui s'allume par intermittence



## chacha95 (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté récemment deux G4 Cube. (un modèle à 500mhz et un à 450mhz)
J'ai essayé celui de 500 mhz. Il s'allume par intermittence. Bien souvent, c'est suite au démontage de l'ordinateur, en retirant notamment la pile et en la remettant, l'ordinateur se remet après à remarcher. Hier soir, j'ai retirer une des trois barrettes, qui était plus grande que les deux autres, et la machine s'est lancée 3 ou 4 fois sans soucis.

Chose étrange : sur le studio display 17", j'ai la led qui clignote (presque) sans arrêt. Est-ce normal ? 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2011)

chacha95 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai acheté récemment deux G4 Cube. (un modèle à 500mhz et un à 450mhz)
> J'ai essayé celui de 500 mhz. Il s'allume par intermittence. Bien souvent, c'est suite au démontage de l'ordinateur, en retirant notamment la pile et en la remettant, l'ordinateur se remet après à remarcher. Hier soir, j'ai retirer une des trois barrettes, qui était plus grande que les deux autres, et la machine s'est lancée 3 ou 4 fois sans soucis.
> ...



Ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est d poser ta question ici ! Il y a un sous forum pour les derniers PPC (G3/4/5), ici, en dehors de l'unique exception du PowerBook G3 "Kangoo" (le tout premier, celui qui avait le même aspect que les 3400), on ne dépasse pas les PPC 604 pour ce qui est du matériel !

On déménage.


----------



## Onmac (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à vous messieurs. 
Comme je dis toujours, un bon nettoyage pour commencer. (Aspirateur ou compresseur, à toi de voir) 
Ensuite, tu enlèves le disque dur et carte graphique. Tu les nettoient aussi. 
Tu remets le tout en place en faisant bien attention de tout bien remettre. 
Pour le démontage ifixit. 
Quand tu retournes ton Cube, il y a des petits boutons. Tu appuis sur celui avec un triangle dedans. 

Déjà ça, ça serai bien.


----------



## chacha95 (9 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est d poser ta question ici ! Il y a un sous forum pour les derniers PPC (G3/4/5), ici, en dehors de l'unique exception du PowerBook G3 "Kangoo" (le tout premier, celui qui avait le même aspect que les 3400), on ne dépasse pas les PPC 604 pour ce qui est du matériel !
> 
> On déménage.


Je comprends pas pourquoi alors il y a des tournesols et des powermacs (G4) qui fleurissent dans la section Classic... Ca reste un mystère pour moi tout ce brassage 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h12 ----------




Onmac a dit:


> Bonjour à vous messieurs.
> Comme je dis toujours, un bon nettoyage pour commencer. (Aspirateur ou compresseur, à toi de voir)
> Ensuite, tu enlèves le disque dur et carte graphique. Tu les nettoient aussi.
> Tu remets le tout en place en faisant bien attention de tout bien remettre.
> ...


Bonsoir môsieur, merci pour le conseil 

Je vais essayer de me consacrer un peu de temps à ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2011)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je comprends pas pourquoi alors il y a des tournesols et des powermacs (G4) qui fleurissent dans la section Classic... Ca reste un mystère pour moi tout ce brassage



Ben il se trouve que je ne suis pas un bot, animé par un super ordinateur, et qu'il m'arrive de louper des choses (je ne modère pas que Classic Mac, j'ai deux autres forums autrement plus importants en fréquentation à ma charge), d'une part, et que, d'autre part, certains sujet de Classic Mac (les dons, les problèmes logiciels et système pour celles de ces machines qui tournent encore sous OS 9.2.2 ou plus anciens) ont vocation à les héberger, mais si tu relis le nom de ce forum, tu comprendras que ce ne sont que des exceptions !


----------



## chacha95 (11 Septembre 2011)

Bon, j'ai démonter le disque dur, la carte graphique et le DVD. 

Le câble d'alimentation du Cube@500 mhz n'est pas standard, il a été trafiqué complètement afin d'alimenter un ventilateur placer dans le Cube même. (la connection est très très très fragile ce qui expliquait les démarrage par intermittence).

Du fait que le ventilateur est placer tout derrière (et brancher bien entendu à ce fameux câble), je n'ai pas pu échanger les connectiques interne des deux boîtier. J'ai dû installer la CG / DD et RAM du 500mhz sur le 450mhz.


----------



## Onmac (11 Septembre 2011)

Donc en gros, tu n'en à qu'un sur deux qui fonctionne ? 
Je pense que tu devrai essayer de remettre le 500Mhz à sont état d'origine. Par exemple refaire l'alimentation. Le cube est connu non pas pour sa puissance mais pour son design et son silence.
Niveau design, ça ne doit pas trop changer mais niveau silence, quel horreur !  
De plus, les macintosh ont toujours était fiable, ça serai dommage de gâcher ça. 

Si tu ne le fais pas, je le ferai !


----------



## iMacounet (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui, essaye de mettre un Cube dans son êtat d'origine, et c'est souvent la prise de l'adaptateur secteur qui est très fragile qui provoque des démarrages aléatoires!


----------



## chacha95 (11 Septembre 2011)

Pour l'instant, aucun des deux Cubes n'a réussi à fonctionner correctement.

Au début, j'ai utiliser le 500 mhz, jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que l'alimentation avait été modifiée.
Depuis, n'ayant qu'une carte graphique et qu'un disque dur avec son radiateur pour les deux machines, j'ai décidé de les installer dans le 450 mhz. 

Au début les démarrages se sont très bien passés. A présent ça marche quand ça veut.
Sinon, on m'a conseiller de changer la pile. J'ai essayer tout à l'heure de mettre la pile de mon powermac G4 sur le Cube, la machine ne s'est pas lancée. (mais j'ai entendu le disque gratter).

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un souci de la carte graphique. D'autant plus que sur le studio Display 17" Apple, lorsque j'avais une image sur l'écran, la led clignotait sans arrêt (2 courts et 1 long)

De plus, j'ai essayer d'insérer la carte graphique de mon Cube sur mon powermac G4 et je n'ai aucune images...


----------



## iMacounet (11 Septembre 2011)

Pour les cartes graphiques il ya peut être un modèle en 3.3v et l'autre en 5v.


----------



## chacha95 (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui, c'est bien possible. D'autant plus qu'il y a une broche en plus (de la CG du Cube) qui s'insère dans le vide lorsque je l'insère dans le port AGP de mon powermac.

Je sais pas si c'est propre aux cartes qui possèdent un port ADC cette "broche" supplémentaire.


----------



## Onmac (12 Septembre 2011)

La pile interne n'a rien avoir. Elle gère juste la date et l'heure.
Le miens peut démarrer avec ou sans, ça ne change rien. 
Je pense que je problème viens plus de la CG. Si tu en as une seconde sous la main, test avec. (par exemple celle du powermac sur cube. Vérifie quand même le voltage comme l'a dit iMacounet


----------



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2011)

De toute façon le voltage c'est pas question de le tester sur la carte graphique, c'est le modèle de CG qui le "dit"

La 3.3v a une difference avec la 5V.


----------



## chacha95 (12 Septembre 2011)

J'oserai pas griller la CG de mon powermac en la mettant sur mon Cube. 
La barre métallique empêche le placement dans le Cube.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

Dans cette affaire, il y a deux suspects : la carte graphique et l'écran. (qui clignote)


----------



## chacha95 (13 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de m'acheter un troisième Cube. (fonctionnel celui-ci)

Sur le studio display Apple, l'écran s'allume une fois sur deux. Je soupçonne les enceintes branchées à l'écran qui tirent sur l'alim du moniteur...


----------



## iMacounet (13 Septembre 2011)

Ah ben les Apple Speakers USB se branchent sur le Cube ! 

As tu essayé ton moniteur (ADC ?) sur un autre Mac doté d'un port ADC ?


----------



## Onmac (13 Septembre 2011)

Ça ne change rien, mon MDD est branché en ADC et si je branche un iPod/iPhone, l'écran s'éteint.
Sur le moniteur,  à part clavier/souris, il ne faut rien branché.Tout sur la tour (ou cube)


----------



## chacha95 (13 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah ben les Apple Speakers USB se branchent sur le Cube !
> 
> As tu essayé ton moniteur (ADC ?) sur un autre Mac doté d'un port ADC ?


Non, malheureusement je n'ai pas d'autres Mac en port ADC. Même mon powermac G4 n'en ai pas pourvu... (d'où mon éventuel souhait d'échanger la CG)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------

Je viens de rallumer mon Cube ce matin, en prenant le soin de brancher les enceintes sur le Cube : ça marche (pour le premier démarrage). 

J'ai tenter un deuxième démarrage et là ça coince bizarrement...


----------

